# What is anxierty?



## Android 20 (Dec 10, 2009)

The most common is social, but I don't have that. My anxiety symptoms are nausea, indigestion. I'll explain: After an endoscopy and a ultrasound for GERD and gallstones, the results were negative. I am remarkable well, physically speaking. I relieve the nausea by coughing as to vomit though I don't vomit. My stomach contracts and is such a relief. 

What type of anxiety is this?


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Is your nausea constant, or episodic? Do negative mental messages accompany your nausea? Do you suffer from strong emotions during these episodes, or feel uneasy or uncomfortable.

It may or may not be anxiety, many people are told their symptoms are from anxiety when doctors can't figure out whats wrong. I encourage you to be skeptical and question things as much as possible & do your own research.

You should discuss this with a psychologist or psychiatrist to get an official diagnosis, and see another doctor for a second opinion if your symptoms are extremely bothersome.


----------

